# DSC Sport Group Buy



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Apologies if this is the wrong section but I'd like to gauge if there's any interest in organising a group buy for the DSC Sport suspension controller from PTSYS.

I've been considering one for awhile and then a new GTR came along into my life which made me forget for a while but now I'd really like to try it out.

I've had a brief chat with Hugh Keir but haven't finalised any figures so I thought I'd see what the forum consensus which will hopefully lead to a nice discount.

https://www.ptsys.uk/

As far as I know it's compatible with any year GTR running either stock, Litchfield or any other iteration of the Bilstein shocks with the stock adjustment unit (comfort, normal, race) in place.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm interested pending details.


----------



## 28SKY (Aug 12, 2018)

Me too subject to price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Interested, let me know what the deal is.

Probably need 10 buyers to get a reasonable deal.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

For those with the Litchfield suspension I have spent a lot of time modifying the maps to give what I think is the best R-N-C settings. 

These are tailored to my personal preferences for a a wider range of differences between the 3 settings and have Hugh***8217;s other settings changed by him to minimise diving on braking and front end lift on WOT.

I***8217;d always be happy to share as and when this GB happens.


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

charles charlie said:


> For those with the Litchfield suspension I have spent a lot of time modifying the maps to give what I think is the best R-N-C settings.
> 
> These are tailored to my personal preferences for a a wider range of differences between the 3 settings and have Hugh's other settings changed by him to minimise diving on braking and front end lift on WOT.
> 
> I'd always be happy to share as and when this GB happens.


I am in if the price is good and this goes ahead. I have a MY17 with Litchfield suspension so would love your master settings if you would be so kind ***x1f60a;


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

We***8217;re sort of at a mid way point with 5 potentials, c***8217;mon guys there must be more out there wanting a decent product.

How about Hugh putting some more upto date info here please for potential people who are***8217;nt fully aware of product and what it does?


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm also interested.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

charles charlie said:


> For those with the Litchfield suspension I have spent a lot of time modifying the maps to give what I think is the best R-N-C settings.
> 
> These are tailored to my personal preferences for a a wider range of differences between the 3 settings and have Hugh's other settings changed by him to minimise diving on braking and front end lift on WOT.
> 
> I'd always be happy to share as and when this GB happens.


Andy, i have recently got the litcho sus kit,
Have you tested your set ups on track? im interested to try your maps. I have had the DSC unit for 11 months now, the last month using litcho sus kit.

Do you prefer the car to be more 'pointy' or drift out understeer?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

L6DJX said:


> Andy, i have recently got the litcho sus kit,
> Have you tested your set ups on track? im interested to try your maps. I have had the DSC unit for 11 months now, the last month using litcho sus kit.
> 
> Do you prefer the car to be more 'pointy' or drift out understeer?


Hi buddy.

It's a shame we never got a chance to chat at Kendrew the other week.

I've not been on track since I fitted the DSC unit, mainly as my build has been ongoing (my fault re MAP sensors, manifolds etc) so I haven't felt comfortable really driving in anger. The runway day settled my worries tbh so I'll be heading out on track in the new year.

I much prefer a pointy direct car thats tight and controlled.

Hugh's original maps had way too much bounce and wallowiness in the Comfort setting and not hard enough in Race either.

I got hold of a map from a US Nismo owner who's a bit of a race driver too and transplanted those settings into a map that Hugh had stiffened up for me over a few tweaks.

I also found Hugh's original maps which softened the inner front strut on cornering unpleasant on the road. The lack of grip on that inner wheel was not right for me (the premise being that on track you'd be able to run over the rumble strips) so Hugh removed that.

The sheer amount of adjustability of teh DSC controller is both a blessing and a curse. It can take a lot of tinkering to get the best out of it for each person.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok guys, thanks for the interest. The following is the offer from Hugh -

"The list price in the UK is £1000+ VAT.

What you get is :-

One DSC Sport controller.

Easy to follow fitting instructions

My contact number should something need clarifying.

Lifetime support for any map adjustments 

All delivery charges to your address.

The controller will be pre-programmed with maps that are customised to the spec of your car, your driving style and the way you like your car to be balanced.

For the group buy, if there are 5 people, the price will reduce to 950 + VAT

For group buy numbers between 5 and 10, the price for everyone will reduce by a further £10, so if we get to 10 people, the price for everyone will be £900 + VAT."

If we can get 10 people then we're looking at 10% off which I'll be happy with. Copy and add your name to the list as you wish.

1. DocT
2.
3.
4. 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

charles charlie said:


> Hi buddy.
> 
> It's a shame we never got a chance to chat at Kendrew the other week.
> 
> ...


It is a shame, was just trying to get the fastest lap on the handling circuit with a passenger as well  

Glad your mind is at ease, I had the same at Silverstone last GTRDC day. the last lap there i blew the arse out my engine so the omens were present, but have now gone... which is a rewarding feeling. 

Ref the maps, I am the same, I want a point and squirt car, not a bouncy understeer. i would be interested in trying the map as above. 
I know what you mean about the inside wheel softening, it is a tad weird on the streets...

I am at Donington Sept 25th (unsilenced event) and Silverstone October 9th if you want to do a track day soon?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

L6DJX said:


> It is a shame, was just trying to get the fastest lap on the handling circuit with a passenger as well
> 
> Glad your mind is at ease, I had the same at Silverstone last GTRDC day. the last lap there i blew the arse out my engine so the omens were present, but have now gone... which is a rewarding feeling.
> 
> ...


Fat chance of any track days in the foreseeable, combo of work/family/few other bits!

PM me your email and I'll send that DSC map over to you to try.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Add me if we can get 10 punters


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

1. DocT
2. Skint
3.
4. 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

1. DocT
2. Skint
3. mcz
4. 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

C***8217;mon guys get your name down for a decent proven product.

Easy to self fit

Easy to put back to std if required

Should hold a decent resale value if you wish to sell as the there***8217;s no used ones on the market.

Relatively inexpensive to other suspension components and makes better use of what you already have

Free lifetime backup, can***8217;t think of any other at the minute with same or similar backup

In all honesty I can***8217;t think of any negatives


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

1. DocT
2. Skint
3. mcz
4. gtrsam(needs shipping to Sweden)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Come on now sign up ... you know you need some new toys


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

To clarify before I come in, how do you change the settings? Can it be done with a laptop or is it a case of liasing with supplier for a change?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

borat52 said:


> To clarify before I come in, how do you change the settings? Can it be done with a laptop or is it a case of liasing with supplier for a change?


borat 52,

I supply a USB cable with the DSC Sport controller.

The cable can be used with the DSC Sport software

If you would like to adjust the maps yourself, you have full access to do this, just as charles charlie has done.

I will also prepare maps for you to load if the initial maps need adjusting.

There are special drag maps, maps for runway days and also for tracks as well as everyday fast car that can be supplied and modified to suit your driving style.

Maps take about 20 seconds to load using your own laptop, so is a simple process.

Thanks

Hugh
.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Echo the comments from Andy and Hugh above, I've done a few trackdays with my controller and my car feels alot more planted and neutral, way less see-sawing under braking and acceleration. I just need to be less cautious, as road safety sense keeps kicking in!


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Definitely one to the best mods I have done to my car, and probably the best value for money mod i have done


----------



## 28SKY (Aug 12, 2018)

Define simple to fit please.......simple even for a novice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

28SKY said:


> Define simple to fit please.......simple even for a novice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is easy to fit Hugh's instructions are good from memory take out glove box, remove a bar 2 screws then you have access to disconnect existing suspension controller. It's difficult to go wrong its 10-15min job. Support from Hugh is first class


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

One of the best vfm mods for the GTR. My thoughts are on the other thread and they still hold.


----------



## 28SKY (Aug 12, 2018)

motors said:


> It is easy to fit Hugh's instructions are good from memory take out glove box, remove a bar 2 screws then you have access to disconnect existing suspension controller. It's difficult to go wrong its 10-15min job. Support from Hugh is first class




Cool.... I should be ok then. Will put name down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 28SKY (Aug 12, 2018)

gtrsam said:


> 1. DocT
> 
> 2. Skint
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

We***8217;re at the half way stage, there must be more takers out there.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Damn wish I’d seen this before I brought mine but had it recently fitted while upgrading the audio by r35audio. It’s a brilliant upgrade. Less see saw, acceleration and braking. Flatter around corners and comfort on the road for me is spot on way better than standard.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

How much will the group price be for each unit once you get 10 people?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

£1080 all in,I think.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Kieranrob said:


> How much will the group price be for each unit once you get 10 people?


 Kieran i have one fitted happy to take you for a test drive


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

motors said:


> Kieran i have one fitted happy to take you for a test drive


Thanks Derek, I will keep an eye on this thread I could be in


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Kieranrob said:


> How much will the group price be for each unit once you get 10 people?



Kieran,

Skint is correct.

If we get to 10 people, the price including all delivery charges in the UK will be £900 + VAT = £1080

Currently we are at 5 people, so £950 + VAT = £1140

If others join the group buy the cost for everyone drops as follows:-










VAT invoices will be provided.

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Wondered whether you want to close the Group Buy at 5 units, or continue to hold out for more participants?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Hello guy's,

Can you provide some input to whether you would like the group buy to go ahead with 5 participants?

If not I can supply individual DSC Controllers at the normal price. 

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

It's only been open for about a week, I was thinking more like a month before we finalise numbers.

Would that work for you Hugh?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Would be nice to leave it a little longer as some people may have committed this months salary and maybe can go ahead next month.

Out of interest how long does the order take to come?


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

I would like to put my name on the list


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

DocT said:


> It's only been open for about a week, I was thinking more like a month before we finalise numbers.
> 
> Would that work for you Hugh?


DocT,

Absolutely fine to extend the time for as long as you want.

Skint,

The order usually takes about one week to get over from the USA, then a couple more days to get them programmed up with the suspension maps of your choosing and send them out.

The discounts are increasing, so is clearly a good idea to get as many as possible to sign up before closing.

The names on the list are now :-


1. DocT

2. Skint

3. mcz

4. gtrsam(needs shipping to Sweden)

5. 28SKY

6. dentalwizard

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

I***8217;ve added myself in 

The names on the list are now :-
1. DocT
2. Skint
3. mcz
4. gtrsam(needs shipping to Sweden)
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard
7. AKS
8.
9.
10.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Again, echoing the other comments, one of the best £ for £ mods. 
Transforms the handling, and makes the car even more tweakable.... 

I am installing new maps tomorrow from CC, let's see how we likes to drive his car  
Very excited


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks AKS for joining the list, were still looking for another 3 people but we are more or less there to go ahead with the group buy.

Maybe people are on holiday, so let***8217;s give them a chance and then hopefully we can get things sorted.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Please add me to the list.

The names on the list are now :-
1. DocT
2. Skint
3. mcz
4. gtrsam(needs shipping to Sweden)
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard
7. AKS
8. R1Mark
9.
10.

I've been humming and haying about this controller for quite sometime and have finally done something about it. Hugh who supplies these units stays less than 15 minutes from me so arranged to go for a wee run with him to get a demo of the system in action.

I'm hooked, what a difference. The comfort, control and refinement this system gives really does live up to the hype and so will definitely be fitting this to my car.

Awesome product. Thanks Hugh


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't wait to get this ordered and fitted. 2 more people and we're there.


----------



## 28SKY (Aug 12, 2018)

I forgot to mention. I run a Syvecs ECU along with Litchfield suspension. Doesn’t make a difference does it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

28SKY said:


> I forgot to mention. I run a Syvecs ECU along with Litchfield suspension. Doesn’t make a difference does it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No difference I have syvecs and Litchfield suspension as well. Totally independent of syvecs


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There must be a couple of others interested out there.


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy to move forward, when all are ready....


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

L6DJX said:


> Again, echoing the other comments, one of the best £ for £ mods.
> Transforms the handling, and makes the car even more tweakable....
> 
> I am installing new maps tomorrow from CC, let's see how we likes to drive his car
> Very excited


Well better/worse opcorn:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Guys best value for money mod ive done, one map and its night and day better round a track than ever was stock, input another map for drag and it just squats and takes off keeping weight transfer to the rear slowly letting off speed related to where its very controllable thru the lights at over 150 and amazingly stable on braking.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am ready also, just need 2 more guys or girls onboard.

All feedback seems positive from the members who have already fitted them.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Skint said:


> I am ready also, just need 2 more guys or girls onboard.
> 
> All feedback seems positive from the members who have already fitted them.


you wont go wrong with dsc controller ons of the best value for money gtr mods


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

Wondering if I fit spacers that will affect anything?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

dentalwizard said:


> Wondering if I fit spacers that will affect anything?


No with regards the DSC unit.

I have spacers.


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

great thanks, just out of interest what size are your spacers? I have to go for 20mm all round to fit..


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

We***8217;re sort of hovering on 8 people at the minute, so come on guys if there is anyone half interested and maybe has some questions that need answering then post them up as we have a few good forum members who have given feedback and I am quite sure they will be willing to answer or give advice on any queries regarding this product.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Please add me to the list.

The names on the list are now :-
1. DocT
2. Skint
3. mcz
4. gtrsam(needs shipping to Sweden)
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard
7. AKS
8. R1Mark
9. Sin
10.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

We***8217;re kncking on the door of 10 people now, just one more required.

How do we make to make payment hugh


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

herman said:


> Well better/worse opcorn:


He likes his car like i like mine.
Firm and stiff and pointy.

Less dive under braking, sharp turn in.
all the things for me, that make the gtr a 'road going race car'
thats what the GTR should be, and this feels like it now.

And ofcourse you can always go into confy mode and chill on motorway miles, like I do, and the car transforms into a RR Wraith...
Or press into R and its a GTR with nismo precision and stability.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

borat52 said:


> To clarify before I come in, how do you change the settings? Can it be done with a laptop or is it a case of liasing with supplier for a change?


Are you still interested in this? Noted your interest earlier but your name isn't down on the list. Hopefully Hugh answered your question regarding connectivity.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fwiw...I said it on my thread. I spent £3k on Litchfield suspension. If DSC had been out when I did that I'd have saved £2k and had a far better solution.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Skint said:


> We’re kncking on the door of 10 people now, just one more required.
> 
> How do we make to make payment hugh


Can I ask that each of you send me an email to hugh at ptsys.uk

Please provide your full name and postal address also details of your car as follows:-

- Year of car?
- Suspension spec of car?
- Tyre type and size choice?
- How would you describe each suspension setting (Comfort, Normal, Race) from 1 to 10 (1 being too soft, 10 being too hard) - there can be more detail to this one
- Describe your driving experiences in your GTR in 3 words (eg harsh, bouncy, unsettled etc)
- % mix of road and track?


The settings most people ask for are:-

Comfort setting = softer than standard.

Sport Setting = good for damp roads / damp track and has slightly better front end grip than Race.

Race setting = fast driving on dry roads / track is firmer than Sport at higher speeds and slightly more rear end grip.

Launch control settings will be softest on comfort, then Sport and firmest on race, but are all relatively soft for best traction off the line.

The maps I will pre-programme into the DSC Sport will however be tailored to the information you provide.

VAT invoices will be provided.

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Hugh, remind me how to do Launch map.

I rarely launch the car, but when I do i want to make sure i get best traction from it...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

R-C-OFF dont launch at too high an RPM, I find it launches better with BOTL rather than just RPM, I launch at 2800 and 0.5 bar

























You can see here it just squats, another 200rpm it wouldnt have had the slight stumble, this is with drag map.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Also disconnect the front anti rollbar.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Please keep the thread on track.

C***8217;mon 1 more person required to join us and then it***8217;s all systems go!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

L6DJX said:


> Hugh, remind me how to do Launch map.
> 
> I rarely launch the car, but when I do i want to make sure i get best traction from it...


dudersvr, 

Your car rocks, such great information.

L6DJX,

Within the DSC Sport software, there is help available on the various maps.


DSC Sport goes into Launch control / Launch assist as follows:-

• Come to a full stop.
• Press the brake pedal with moderate pressure.
• Push the throttle to engage the Nissan launch control, the DSC Sport will also engage the launch control settings.

.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Please add me up to make the 10

The names on the list are now :-
1. DocT
2. Skint
3. mcz
4. gtrsam(needs shipping to Sweden)
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard
7. AKS
8. R1Mark
9. Sin
10.Borat52


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> R-C-OFF dont launch at too high an RPM, I find it launches better with BOTL rather than just RPM, I launch at 2800 and 0.5 bar
> 
> View attachment 245981
> 
> ...


I will drop mine down then, and increase the boost, I think i am at 3800rpm @1bar... i think i might drop to 3400 and keep boost at 1bar...

and lower rear tyre presure


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Now we have our 10 I've sent my email off to Hugh to spec up the Sport controller. I guess it's on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

The names on the list are now :-
1. DocT - email details received
2. Skint
3. mcz
4. gtrsam(needs shipping to Sweden)
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard
7. AKS
8. R1Mark
9. Sin - email details received
10.Borat52
11.
12.
13.

Thanks Guys, if there are any additional GTR owners that want to join while we are sorting out the payments, that will be fine.

Once the payments are in, the group buy will close and the price will revert to £1000+VAT, so still a few days left to save £100+ VAT.

So far, I have been contacted by two Group buyers with their car and handling preference details, highlighted on the list above.

.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Guys (and potentially girls) could we update the thread as we email Hugh.

Hugh are you getting a discount for ordering 10 at once? Would it be possible for those of us in a hurry to order at full price and get a discount once all the group buy numbers has been fulfilled?

I've got a lengthy road trip coming up and would be great to have this installed prior to it.


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

1. DocT - email details received
2. Skint
3. mcz - email and payment sent
4. gtrsam(needs shipping to Sweden)
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard
7. AKS
8. R1Mark
9. Sin - email details received
10.Borat52
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks Guys, 

The names on the list are now :-

1. DocT - email details received
2. Skint - PM & text contact 
3. mcz - email details received
4. gtrsam - email details received
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard
7. AKS
8. R1Mark - email details received
9. Sin - email details received -paid
10.Borat52
11.
12.
13.

if there are any additional GTR owners that want to join while we are sorting out the payments, that will be fine.

Once the payments are in, the group buy will close and the price will revert to £1000+VAT, so still a few days left to save £100+ VAT.

Doc T,

No problem to order outside the Group Buy, although I have a limited number of units in stock that I can dispatch at short notice.

.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the Group Buy status as follows:-

1. DocT - intro email sent
2. Skint - intro email sent 
3. mcz - intro email sent
4. gtrsam - intro email sent
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard - intro email sent
7. AKS - intro email sent
8. R1Mark - intro email sent
9. Sin - intro email sent -paid
10.Borat52 - intro email sent
11.
12.
13.

if there are any additional GTR owners that want to join while we are sorting out the payments, that will be fine.

Once the payments are in, the group buy will close and the price will revert to £1000+VAT, so still a few days left to save £100+ VAT.

.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Hugh Keir ***8211; PTSYS;5741099 said:


> Update on the Group Buy status as follows:-
> 
> 1. DocT - intro email sent
> 2. Skint - intro email sent
> ...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> Update on the Group Buy status as follows:-
> 
> 1. DocT - intro email sent
> 2. Skint - intro email sent
> ...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the Group Buy status as follows:-

1. DocT - intro email sent
2. Skint - intro email sent 
3. mcz - intro email sent -paid
4. gtrsam - intro email sent
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard - intro email sent -paid
7. AKS - intro email sent
8. R1Mark - intro email sent -paid
9. Sin - intro email sent -paid
10.Borat52 - intro email sent
11.
12.
13.

if there are any additional GTR owners that want to join while we are sorting out the payments, that will be fine.

Once the payments are in, the group buy will close and the price will revert to £1000+VAT, so still a few days left to save £100+ VAT.

Thanks 

Hugh

.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the Group Buy status as follows:-

1. DocT - intro email sent
2. Skint - intro email sent -paid
3. mcz - intro email sent -paid
4. gtrsam - intro email sent
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard - intro email sent -paid
7. AKS - intro email sent
8. R1Mark - intro email sent -paid
9. Sin - intro email sent -paid
10.Borat52 - intro email sent
11.
12.
13.

if there are any additional GTR owners that want to join while we are sorting out the payments, that will be fine.

Once the payments are in, the group buy will close and the price will revert to £1000+VAT, so still a few days left to save £100+ VAT.

Can I ask that those of you that put your name down for the group buy, indicate when you will be sending through the money for your purchase?

Also not heard anything from 28SKY, so if any of you are in contact with him / her, please can you ask him to get in touch.

Thanks 

Hugh

.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the Group Buy status as follows:-

1. DocT - intro email sent
2. Skint - intro email sent -paid
3. mcz - intro email sent -paid
4. gtrsam - intro email sent
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard - intro email sent -paid
7. AKS - intro email sent
8. R1Mark - intro email sent -paid
9. Sin - intro email sent -paid
10.Borat52 - intro email sent -paid
11.
12.
13.

if there are any additional GTR owners that want to join while we are sorting out the payments, that will be fine.

Once the payments are in, the group buy will close and the price will revert to £1000+VAT, so still a few days left to save £100+ VAT.

6 now paid.

To be fair to those that have paid can I ask that the remaining members make payment so that we can get the bulk order for the DSC controllers placed.

Also not heard anything from 28SKY, so if any of you are in contact with him / her, please can you ask him to get in touch.

Thanks 

Hugh

.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the Group Buy status as follows:-

1. DocT - intro email sent
2. Skint - intro email sent -paid
3. mcz - intro email sent -paid
4. gtrsam - intro email sent -paid
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard - intro email sent -paid
7. AKS - intro email sent
8. R1Mark - intro email sent -paid
9. Sin - intro email sent -paid
10.Borat52 - intro email sent -paid
11.
12.
13.

if there are any additional GTR owners that want to join while we are sorting out the payments, that will be fine.

Once the payments are in, the group buy will close and the price will revert to £1000+VAT, so still a few days left to save £100+ VAT.

7 now paid.

To be fair to those that have paid can I ask that the 3 remaining members make payment so that we can get the bulk order for the DSC controllers placed.

Also not heard anything from 28SKY, so if any of you are in contact with him / her, please can you ask them to get in touch.

Thanks 

Hugh

.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Guys, it's been 2 weeks since this was group buy was filled and some of us have paid. Any chance you can help your fellow members out and pay please.

Hugh - if they have not paid by the end of the week, i'll transfer the extra and pull out of the group buy. Apologies to the ones that have paid in a reasonable time frame if this costs you extra, but i'm not prepared to wait any longer.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

As above anyone who has joined the group buy please contact Hugh if you have***8217;nt already.

I can wait for mine, so if you don***8217;t get paid while end of month or waiting for some brass to come in, just put Hugh in the picture and he can plan things then.

Would like to say thanks to those who are trying with this group buy.

Anyone new who maybe interested, then read back through the glowing reports on this mod
And if interested get your name down.

Thanks


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

Spoke to Hugh earlier.

I am pulling out of the group buy as I may sell my car in the next few months.

I have transferred £80 to him so that you all keep the original price and don***8217;t lose out.

I am not flush with cash but I commited and felt obliged.

All the best and let us know how it is when you get them!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks AKS

Update on the Group Buy status as follows:-

1. DocT - intro email sent
2. Skint - intro email sent -paid
3. mcz - intro email sent -paid
4. gtrsam - intro email sent -paid
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard - intro email sent -paid
7. AKS -made contribution to keep the Group Buy going
8. R1Mark - intro email sent -paid
9. Sin - intro email sent -paid
10.Borat52 - intro email sent -paid
11. Gasman - intro email sent
12.
13.

Thanks to Gasman for putting his name forward 

If there are any additional GTR owners that want to join while we are sorting out the payments, that will be fine.

Once the payments are in, the group buy will close and the price will revert to £1000+VAT, so still a few days left to save £100+ VAT.

8 now paid, with one more expected today, leaving one more to reach the target of 10.

Also not heard anything from 28SKY, so if any of you are in contact with him / her, please can you ask them to get in touch.

Thanks 

Hugh


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the Group Buy status as follows:-

1. DocT - intro email sent
2. Skint - intro email sent -paid
3. mcz - intro email sent -paid
4. gtrsam - intro email sent -paid
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard - intro email sent -paid
7. AKS -made contribution to keep the Group Buy going
8. R1Mark - intro email sent -paid
9. Sin - intro email sent -paid
10.Borat52 - intro email sent -paid
11. Gasman - intro email sent -paid
12.
13.

If there are any additional GTR owners that want to join while we are sorting out the payments, that will be fine.

Once the payments are in, the group buy will close and the price will revert to £1000+VAT, so still a few days left to save £100+ VAT.

9 now paid, leaving one more to reach the target of 10.

Also not heard anything from 28SKY, so if any of you are in contact with him / her, please can you ask them to get in touch.

Thanks 

Hugh


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

Where are we now guys?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

dentalwizard said:


> Where are we now guys?


Not heard anything more from the outstanding Group Buy participants.

I sent 28SKY a pm a couple of days ago, but no response.

Happy to stop the group buy at 9 if that is how everyone wants to play it?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

Is DocT included in those 9 that have paid? 

Would have been nice with a 10th participant.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the DSC Sport Group Buy status as follows:-

1. DocT - intro email sent -paid
2. Skint - intro email sent -paid
3. mcz - intro email sent -paid
4. gtrsam - intro email sent -paid
5. 28SKY
6. dentalwizard - intro email sent -paid
7. AKS -made contribution to keep the Group Buy going
8. R1Mark - intro email sent -paid
9. Sin - intro email sent -paid
10.Borat52 - intro email sent -paid
11. Gasman - intro email sent -paid

We now have 10 paid, the Group Buy has reached the target of 10.

Assuming the participants are happy with that, the group buy will now close.

I will get the DSC controllers out to you all as soon as I can get them over.

With a little luck, I will start getting them out to you in the next few days.

Thanks to all.

Hugh

.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

No rush on mine as I'm on holiday so you can leave me till late next week if it means others get theirs quicker.


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

thank you Hugh for showing restraint and thanks to all for following through.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Thankyou to all those who took part


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the DSC Sport Group Buy status as follows:-

The controllers are here, installation instructions sent to all.

1. DocT DSC programmed and ready to ship 
2. Skint DSC programmed and ready to ship 
3. mcz DSC programmed and ready to ship 
4. gtrsam DSC programmed and ready to ship 
5. dentalwizard DSC programmed and ready to ship 
6. R1Mark DSC programmed and ready to ship or to collect 
7. Sin DSC programmed and ready to ship 
8. Borat52 - Need your address, email sent to request, awaiting response 
9. Gasman - Need your address, email sent to request, awaiting response

Will hopefully get the controllers shipped on Monday.

Look forward to hearing back your findings on the DSC Sport technical discussion thread

Thanks to all.

Hugh

.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the DSC Sport Group Buy status as follows:-


1. DocT DSC Sport shipped out today 
2. Skint DSC Sport shipped out today 
3. mcz DSC Sport shipped out today 
4. gtrsam DSC Sport shipped out today 
5. dentalwizard DSC Sport shipped out today 
6. R1Mark DSC programmed and ready to collect 
7. Sin DSC Sport shipped out today 
8. Borat52 - Address received 
9. Gasman - Address received

Will get the remaining controllers shipped out as soon as I can.

Look forward to hearing back your findings on the DSC Sport technical discussion thread

Thanks to all.

Hugh

.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If any of the GB chaps want to try out my personalised map then shoot me a PM with your email address.

Whilst it's based around my car having Litcho suspension/handling kit/Eibach front ARB/non RF tyres, a few forum members have tried it (who have standard and Litcho suspension btw) and the feedback has been very positive.

Race and Normal are stiffer than OEM, Comfort is softer. My map is an adaptation to Hugh's original work that I spent most of summer 2017 tinkering with.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> If any of the GB chaps want to try out my personalised map then shoot me a PM with your email address.
> 
> Whilst it's based around my car having Litcho suspension/handling kit/Eibach front ARB/non RF tyres, a few forum members have tried it (who have standard and Litcho suspension btw) and the feedback has been very positive.
> 
> Race and Normal are stiffer than OEM, Comfort is softer. My map is an adaptation to Hugh's original work that I spent most of summer 2017 tinkering with.


If you have Litcho suspension, why do you even need the DSC? just curious... as isn't is an all in 1 product their suspension?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

See my review. In short, with hindsight I wouldn't have bothered with the suspension. DSC wasn't available at the time. But I don't track my car. So others who do may see gains from having both.


Chronos said:


> If you have Litcho suspension, why do you even need the DSC? just curious... as isn't is an all in 1 product their suspension?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Chronos said:


> If you have Litcho suspension, why do you even need the DSC? just curious... as isn't is an all in 1 product their suspension?


1. I love a gadget.
2. Litcho suspension cannot dynamically adapt its characteristics to the forces acting on the car when driving. The DSC unit can and does.
3. The DSC unit allows me to tune the suspension to my requirements. Reduced diving on braking, reduced front end lift on WOT (my main requirement actually), reduced body roll as the DSC unit applies differing damping forces to each side of teh car.
4. Much softer comfort but with reduced wallowing that softer damping rates can bring about.

Lots of reasons why an adaptive suspension controller makes our cars' suspension (whichever Bilstein version you run) better.

My only gripe is that teh DSC unit end user software is not intuitive.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

misters3 said:


> See my review. In short, with hindsight I wouldn't have bothered with the suspension. DSC wasn't available at the time. But I don't track my car. So others who do may see gains from having both.





charles charlie said:


> 1. I love a gadget.
> 2. Litcho suspension cannot dynamically adapt its characteristics to the forces acting on the car when driving. The DSC unit can and does.
> 3. The DSC unit allows me to tune the suspension to my requirements. Reduced diving on braking, reduced front end lift on WOT (my main requirement actually), reduced body roll as the DSC unit applies differing damping forces to each side of teh car.
> 4. Much softer comfort but with reduced wallowing that softer damping rates can bring about.
> ...


So in a way, if you have a fully working stock suspension, add a DSC controller then you don't need to buy Litcho suspension...? as the DSC is doing a similar job, but with even more granularity...


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

As CC says, it's doing a completely different job.

I wanted a more comfortable every day car. The bilstein suspension is better than stock but not enough of a difference for 3k in my opinion. 1k for the DSC can do comfort so much better than a suspension change alone and so much more as CC said.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Chronos said:


> So in a way, if you have a fully working stock suspension, add a DSC controller then you don't need to buy Litcho suspension...? as the DSC is doing a similar job, but with even more granularity...


Yes and No.

Litcho suspension is a change of springs, dampers and rear ARB.

You get a change in ride height, front/rear rake plus changes to understeer that teh DSC unit can only marginally effect.

Ultimately it depends on what you wish to alter to your ride and handling.

The DSC unit allows tuning of many facets of how the car rides beyond what any passive suspension component can, but is limited to affecting damping rates.

The Litcho (or any suspension kit for that matter) changes the car's set up in other ways as it also includes different springs and rear ARB.

They work in harmony with some overlap with regards damping, but otherwise you need both to really see how they work together.

Chronos you could do with driving my car to really see the ride and handling improvements.


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

*Thank you Hugh*

Received DSC unit today, thank you again Hugh


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

charles charlie said:


> If any of the GB chaps want to try out my personalised map then shoot me a PM with your email address.
> 
> Whilst it's based around my car having Litcho suspension/handling kit/Eibach front ARB/non RF tyres, a few forum members have tried it (who have standard and Litcho suspension btw) and the feedback has been very positive.
> 
> Race and Normal are stiffer than OEM, Comfort is softer. My map is an adaptation to Hugh's original work that I spent most of summer 2017 tinkering with.


It is good, i have it


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Hugh, arrived yesterday safe and sound. Will attempt to fit later when i get chance.

Thanks again.

Phil


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Update on the DSC Sport Group Buy status as follows:-


1. DocT DSC Sport shipped out 1st Oct 
2. Skint DSC Sport shipped out 1st Oct 
3. mcz DSC Sport shipped 1st Oct 
4. gtrsam DSC Sport shipped 1st Oct 
5. dentalwizard DSC Sport confirmed received 
6. R1Mark DSC programmed and ready to collect 
7. Sin DSC Sport confirmed received 
8. Borat52 DSC Sport shipped out today 
9. Gasman DSC Sport shipped out today 

Will get the remaining controllers shipped out as soon as I can.

Look forward to hearing back your findings on the DSC Sport technical discussion thread

Thanks to all.

Hugh

.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Recieved beginning of week 

Thanks


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Received a few days ago Hugh. Many thanks.


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

Unit received today, thanks Hugh.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Received yesterday thanks Hugh. Will attempt to fit this weekend


----------

